# Zoey - lutino pearl



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I finally got some pictures that show Zoey's pearls. I just thought they were neat and wanted to share


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Awwww she's so pretty!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

What a beauty!!!! you are so lucky to have her!


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

wow she is a beauty ...


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so gorgeous!!! I love lutino pearls!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Awe. Zoey is sun a cutie.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just think Lutino Pearls are gorgeous! I think I'll have to get me a little girl someday!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous her pearl markings are really neat


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, what a pretty lady! Miss Roo says she wishes her feathers were that thick and shiny.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Roo's pearls are very pretty too Michelle!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Lutino pearls are me 2nd favorite mutation! And Zoey's pearls STAND OUT!


----------



## ChyGirl (Mar 2, 2012)

She is gorgeous love the buttery colored pearling its beautiful


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I think she is gorgeous too . I wish I could get a picture of her eyes. They are a blue or white/grey color, just beautiful!

And Roo is just as gorgeous, I love her pearl pattern  And where her feathers won't come back is just an attestment to her strength!

Roxy, I swear in the right lighting she absolutely glows, she looks neon


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

JaimeS said:


> Thanks everyone! I think she is gorgeous too . I wish I could get a picture of her eyes. They are a blue or white/grey color, just beautiful!


Roo's eyes are like that too, I've been trying to get a picture for months! Let me know if you figure out a way to do it that works.


----------



## cloudykitty (Feb 21, 2012)

very pretty bird good pics


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Zoey is a little beauty for sure!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Roo's eyes are like that too, I've been trying to get a picture for months! Let me know if you figure out a way to do it that works.


You too! I don't know why they are so hard to photograph because I don't have to shine a light to see the color, it is visible in regular lighting. Just doesn't show up in pics!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Okay, I want to birdnap Zoey....... She is gorgeous. : )


----------

